# 6 year old son complaining of pain in scrotum area



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

My son told me yesterday "my ball thingy hurts in my scrotum". It's the left side and he let me look at it and it doesn't seem swollen, there's no discoloration, etc on the skin. I felt his lymph nodes in his groin area and I didn't feel any swelling - he was giggling and wiggly (he's super sensitive to touch) so it was kind of hard to get a good feel but I think I'd have noticed if one was swollen. He didn't want me to touch his scrotum so I didn't but he said it hurts if he touches or bumps it with his leg when he sits down. He first complained of the pain yesterday. Any ideas on what this may be? Maybe he bumped it or something so it's tender? I asked my husband (since I obviously don't have experience with scrotum pain hehe) and he didn't really have any idea.

Just thought I'd throw it out here for feedback.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

If he is feeling fine otherwise, I bet he bumped it playing around.

If he is running a fever or seems sick with a cold, it could have gone to that area and warm compresses and Vita C should take care of it. Warm underwear are good to wear this time of year especially since kids are on the floor a lot.

But I bet it's just a minor injury. Hope he feels better by tomorrow. I would let him mention it, not suggest it. Just observe him.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

how early can testicular tortion happen? That is super painful, comes on out of nowhere and sounds like what you are describing. Just don't know if it happens at puberty or if that is irrelevant.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, you can post that question over at the Circ forum. The folk over there know everything.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Well the pain is gone I'm guessing - he hasn't mentioned it in over 24 hours. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

My brother used to have testicular tortion...out of nowhere he's be doubled over in pain and would stay that way for many hours. Then, poof-it is gone. I guess if your prone to it it can happen regularly, but it generally does resolve itsef. At least that's what I remember.

Glad he's feeling better!


----------

